# 5 Vegetables That Grow Well In the Northeast



## nancy1 (Jul 23, 2012)

hi i wanted to know why i have many zucchini flowers but no fruit? its july 23 here and i thought my plants would of at least produced one crop so far. what is wrong and what can i do to help them grow. also i have many many tomato and pepper plants and maybe only 1 or 2 now producing fruit, why s that?


----------

